# owning a horse in canada



## sarahfina (Jul 11, 2008)

hi
i've been riding western for a few years now, and i really want my own horse. we have enough land at our house, so i wouldn't have to board it. does anyone know the apporximate cost of owning a horse (yearly) in ontario, canada. i'm trying to convince my parents that it wouldn't be crazy expensive, and that we *can* afford it. i've checked on the internet, but i haven't been able to get very good search results. i realize that the initial cost would be the most, having to fence the property and build some sort of shelter and buying the horse and tack. if someone happens to be able to roughly price that as well that would be great.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

I don't know that I can give you a approximate cost because there are to many things that would affect the costs and I don't know your financial situation.

The cost of the horse will really depend on how much you can spend.The tack can vary anywhere from very cheap stuff I would ride in but costs around $400-5,000 for a saddle and bridle combined. Then you have regular farrier costs, which can be anywhere from $35-130 depending on what you decide to do with your horse's feet. That cost will come up every 6 weeks or so, again depends on the horse. You then have regular shots and deworming. The cost of that depends on whether or not your do it yourself and if whether or not you follow the recommended schedule.

Gosh...this is so vague but there is really no way to answer your question specifically.

You need to be prepared for unexpected farrier and vet bills as well and other miscellaneous things.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Welcome to the HorseForum.

Unfortunately I'm going to have to burst your bubble; the initial cost of the horse is really nothing compared to the upkeep. 

FEEDING

Hay: Depending on your area, hay can range from $5 to $20 per bale. Buy early and stock up, hay prices are going to skyrocket this winter  Most horses eat up to 3/4 per bale per day. There are alternatives, such as Alfalfa cubes or supplimenting grain and suppliments for a part of the horse's hay ration. Let's say you buy at $9/bale, which is fairly average, at half a bale per day.. yearly total: $1642.50

Grain: I don't like to grain without a reason, but depends on the type and frequency. I'll assume you might grain once in a while, say one bag every 2 months = $180

Other: 
Treats: $20/bag every other month = $120

Total: 1942.5

HEALTH:

Farrier: since it is only for one or two horses at a location, you're probably looking at a call-out fee (paying for mileage) on top of the farrier's regular fee. Looking at around $30-$100 per trim, every other month, we'll say $50/trim = $300 (PS. this is for a barefoot trim, if you're looking at shoes, at least double this amount.)

Deworming: if you do it yourself instead of getting a vet to do it, it will save you money. Dewormer costs around $20/tube, and needs to be done about 4 times per year, but that is something to talk to your vet about. $80.

Vaccinations: You need a 4- or 5-way done annually, at least. The West Nile and Strangles vaccinations also come very highly reccomended. Each vaccination comes with a flat fee, as well as an administration fee. Looking at my bill, each vaccine cost around $45 on average, plus the vet call-out fee. $135 plus call out fee.

Floating: Needs to be done annually. My horse's last floating cost $160 plus vet call-out fee. 

Other: I always strongly recommend keeping a certain set amount set aside for any emergencies that may arise. It's up to you as to how much of course, but I strongly recommend at least $500 set aside... that can take care of a down payment on an expensive surgery (that you can make payments on) or can take care of euthanization and removal of the body if such an event should arise. 

Total: (not including emergency funds) $675

HOUSING

Fencing: search around for fencing costs (NOT BARBED WIRE OR SMOOTH WIRE), but here is a good company: http://www.systemfence.com/index.html You can send off emails to each company that you find and see how much they'd charge to fence your land.

Shelter: This is not an option, horses need shelter. You can build the shelter yourself or buy one pre-made. Again, just google Horse Shelter, and fire emails off!!

TACK and TOOLS (I am assuming you're riding English, let me know if you are doing western instead)

Saddle: A good used saddle is anywhere from $500 upwards. A good new saddle is at least $800. Each can range up to $5000 or higher. $800 is a good number, so I'll use that.

Saddle pad: Again, ranges, but usually $25 for a nice cotton pad.

Bridle: Huge range, but usually $125 for a fairly nice model.

Boots: Protective boots are a must if you're doing anything high-impact. $40 for fronts only, or around $80 for front and back.

Halter and lead: $30

Grooming tools: $50 for everything.

Total: $1235



Alrightey, this is a very basic and crude list, but my list is a

GRAND TOTAL of $3852.50*

*without fencing, shelter, or emergency vet costs. Oh, and this is without buying the horse.
Most people easily spend over $5000 per year on their horse.
Again, this is a very crude list, I'm positive I'm missing some costs... you have to factor in the little stuff too, like horse blankets (if you blanket), fly spray, water buckets, grain buckets, salt licks, bits, trailering, etc etc. 
Best of luck.


----------



## sarahfina (Jul 11, 2008)

thanks for your help. 
i'm definitely riding western though.

and my dad just bought some hay for gardening, and i believe it was around 2.50 a bale. which was awesome.


----------



## Sara (Jul 6, 2007)

Keep in mind, there are many different kinds of hay. From what I've seen, most people use oat or wheat straw for gardening. Not the same as orchard grass hay you'd feed a horse. if your dad did manage to find good orchard grass hay for 2.50 a bale, good for him, that is an awesome deal.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Yes, triple check the quality of the hay!! He might have confused it with straw, or it was hay gone bad... I personally haven't heard of hay going for that cheap in a long time. Good hay is good-smelling, isn't very dusty, doesn't smell like mould, and is... generally good-looking and -smelling.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

JDI I was playing ignorant. Tho I read thru your post I tried to read thru the numbers. I refuse to add up the amount of money I put into my horses each year :shock: 

I would bloody rich if every penny I make didn't go into my horses :lol: 

Oh well it keeps me out of trouble


----------



## sarahfina (Jul 11, 2008)

it's good hay, my dad won't buy cheap stuff. 

but we're in niagara ontario, not alberta. hay is pretty cheap here. plus i have people i know so that i could probably get a discount. 

our hay is cheap because we bought it directly from the farmers as well. i don't know if you do, or if it makes a difference, but i'm sure it does, because a company would need to make a profit on it, so they'd jack the prices. 

i'm going to talk to my riding teacher today and one of my friends about it, because they live in the area, so they'd be able to give me a better estimate for living in this area.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

My2Geldings said:


> JDI I was playing ignorant. Tho I read thru your post I tried to read thru the numbers. I refuse to add up the amount of money I put into my horses each year :shock:
> 
> I would bloody rich if every penny I make didn't go into my horses :lol:
> 
> Oh well it keeps me out of trouble


Oh I know! I bet I could retire at the ripe old age of 30 if I didn't do this stupid horsey thing. :lol:
*sigh* 
And the tack shop I work for is THE worst place for me to be working.... we get a new shipment in and I just *have* to have something from it.... gah!!


----------

